# Wanted 3BRM Myrtle Beach or Virginia Beach or Florida Beach July 20-27



## davids37 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, Wanted Oceanfront 3brm Myrtle Beach, Wyndam or other quality condo for July 20-27. Let me know what you have. 4 adults 4 children.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 4, 2013)

david37 said:


> Hi, Wanted Oceanfront 3brm Myrtle Beach, Wyndam or other quality condo for July 20-27. Let me know what you have. 4 adults 4 children.



The maximum nightly rate for the rentals wanted is $100 per night.  Your request is a very tall order for that price point given that July is prime season in Myrtle Beach and asking a 3 bedroom to boot!  You may want to look in the classifieds to see if anyone is renting a week that meets your need.  You can also check Red Week and perhaps something like a private home rental at homeaway.com may be good options.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope you have a back-up plan.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2013)

Only 3bdrs that Wyndham has on the beach in FL is Ocean Walk Daytona Beach. Maybe 6 units for the building. And PRIME vacation time.

Off beach in Pompano Beach, is Wyndham Palm Aire - only 6 miles to the surf.

Best look for  2 1bdr with sleeps 4 each or a 2/2bdr (slps 6) and studio unit (slps 2).


----------

